# Rimozione cavo ethernet

## devesh

Ciao a tutti,

per prima cosa essendo un nuovo iscritto al forum volevo salutare tutti e spero di poter contribuire a risolvere qualche problema.

Non sono un novizio di Gentoo ma ho un problema su un nuovo portatile Acer Aspire, appena disinserisco il cavo di rete il pc si pianta.

Ho installato  e configurato (spero nel modo corretto) Ifplugd ma continuo ad avere questo problema.

Avete qualche idea? nel caso posso postare le varie configurazioni anche se le ho praticamente  copiate dalla guida ufficiale del sito.

Ringrazio tutti anticipatamente e spero di sentirvi presto.

Ciao ciao

----------

## mrl4n

Mai utilizzato ifplugd e mai avuto problemi di rete o di cavi.

Per capirci qualcosa non sarebbe male qualche info...

----------

## devesh

ciao,

prima di tutto grazie per la risposta.

Nemmeno io ho mai avuto questo problema, infatti sul mio portatile non dà problemi ma adesso ho acquistato un acer aspire one 722 e appena scollego il cavo di rete si pianta il pc:

con lspci -v vedo:

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 2062 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0598

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

        Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-4f-81-a9-dc-0e-a1-ff

        Kernel driver in use: atl1c

        Kernel modules: atl1c

07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0032 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e047

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at f0500000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k

e mi sembra che i moduli caricati sembrano corretti.

in /etc/conf.d/net ho solamente:

config_eth0="dhcp"

anche perchè non ho ancora configurato la rete wirelwss.

Navigando sul forum ho trovato che nei portatili occorrerebbe installare ifplugd per gestire la rimozione del cavo di rete ma non mi ha risolto nulla, ogni volta che rimuovo il cavo di rete il pc si pianta completamente e devo spegnerlo in maniera bruta (che non è un bene per il disco).

----------

## xdarma

 *devesh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non sono un novizio di Gentoo ma ho un problema su un nuovo portatile Acer Aspire, appena disinserisco il cavo di rete il pc si pianta.
> 
> 

 

il file /etc/hosts è corretto?

Prova a postarlo.

Ciao.

----------

## devesh

nel file /etc/hosts ho solo:

127.0.0.1 localhost

forse è un'errore da novellino.

Premetto che sino ad ora non ho mai avuto necessità di scollegarmi dalla rete avendo avuto solo desktop e questo è il mio primo portatile su cui cerco di installare gentoo.  :Embarassed: 

Come come connessione sono collegato diretto al router in dhcp.

----------

## Onip

Se tiri giù la rete a mano il problema si presenta (ifconfig <interfaccia> down)? 

Puoi provare ad utilizzare un servizio diverso, tipo networkmanager o wicd.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao! Intanto benvenuto  :Smile: 

premesso che non ho mai usato neanche io tale tool, ma...

Come mai hai scelto di usare ifplugd al posto di networkmanager o wicd (per curiosità eh  :Wink:  )?

Seconda cosa... Tale demone ha per caso dei log? trovi scritto qualcosa?

Puoi postarci la conf di ifplugd?

Con si blocca cosa intendi di preciso? sei in ambiente grafico e questo diventa irresponsivo?

E se provi a scollegare il cavo quando sei in console (ctrl + alt + f1) ?

E se provi a scollegare il cavo quando sei sulla console dei log (ctrl + alt + f12) ? trovi loggato qualcosa?

e... se riattacchi poi il cavo cambia qualcosa?

facci sapere che è curioso e misterioso quest'arcano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## devesh

Ciao,

grazie per il benvenuto .:deadhead:.

rispondo alle vostre domande e aggiorno un pò dei miei maneggiamenti   :Very Happy: 

a Onip:

Se tiro giù la rete a mano mi si presenta lo stesso problema, provando sia a tirarla giù con cavo di rete inserito e poi tirarla giù che scollegare il cavo e poi tirarla giù.

Ho provato a emergere gli altri servizi e a disinstallare i precedenti in modo che non vadano in conflitto ma nulla.

a .:deadhead:. :

Ho scelto ifplugd come prima scelta solo perchè come te non ho mai usato questi tool (o meglio prima non ne avevo necessità visto che su un desktop non disisnserivo mai il cavo ethernet e non usavo wifi) e sulla guida ufficiale di Gentoo è quello consigliato perciò ho seguito la guida   :Very Happy: 

Intanto preciso cosa intendo che si blocca: il pc si pianta completamente a schermo fisso sia se sono in ambiente grafico sia su shell senza aver caricato ambiente grafico e l'unico modo per spegnerlo è premere il bottone e spegnerlo in maniera bruta, non funzionano ne tasti ne mouse.

quando disinserisco il cavo e premo (ctrl+alt+F12) trovo solo scritto 

kernel: atl1c 0000:06:00.0 atl1c_ eth0 NIC link is Down

dhcpcd[14666] : eth0 carrier lost

Ora stò provando a disinstallare tutti i demoni eccetto wpa_supplicant (e tenate di configurarlo correttamente) per gestire la wifi e fare in modo che quando parta sia attiva solo eth0 e nel caso con dhcp non venga assegnato indirizzo la eth0 si disabiliti e nel caso tirare sù la wlan0 o non tirare sù nulla.

Vi ringrazio tantissimo per la disponibilità mi sento in famiglia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *devesh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> 
> 

 

È corretto.

Prova ad aggiungere l'hostname del tuo computer dopo localhost, tipo:

```

127.0.0.1 localhost hal9000

```

----------

## djinnZ

```
#rc_depend_strict="YES"

rc_hotplug="net.lo !net.*"
```

e non ricordo cosa in ifplugd. (ma devi impedirgli di andare a rompere le tasche alla wifi)

Controlla la configurazione di rete (o posta /etc/conf.d/net, senza commenti) forse hai definito male qualcosa.

Semplicemente ti si incasina quando tira giù la rete perché tenta anche di fermare qualche servizio critico o di riconfigurare secondo parametri inaccettabili.

Spiacente ma non ho sottomano una installazione con ifplugd ed è da parecchio che non lo uso.

Se mandi giù con /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop cosa succede?

----------

## devesh

Ho provato tutto quello che avete detto ma nulla, sto per rifare tutto da capo e vedere se ho fatto qualche errore in configurazione iniziale tipo quando ho installato ifplugd oppure wpa_supplicant.

Non ho più idee, ho provato a modificare i file:

rc.conf

network

net 

sto impazzendo ahahahah

----------

## djinnZ

Fregandomene del solito rimprovero per i modi poco urbani ribadisco che ... *djinnZ wrote:*   

> non ricordo cosa in ifplugd
> 
> [omissis]
> 
> posta /etc/conf.d/net, senza commenti
> ...

 ripetere più di una volta le cose mi irrita e come un bimbo trattengo il fiato fino a diventare blu (cit.).

Rileggi le linee guida ed usa correttamente i tag.

```
[quote="percorso del file"]contenuto del file[/quote]
```

Uomo avvisato ... a buon intenditor ... etc.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bada che ifplugd è concepito solo per tirar su/giù eth* .

Prova anche a vdere cosa succede quando tiri giù manualmente e riavvii wlan0

----------

## devesh

Ciao djinnZ,

Ho provato a fare e rifare quello che mi hai detto ma si pianta senza dare risposta.

Però stamattina ho notato che se, ovviamente, prima di estrarre il cavo tiro giù eth0 il pc và e non si pianta.

La wan0 funziona se la attivo ma se non la voglio attivare perchè voglio lavorare senza rete non posso devo avere sempre una connessione di rete sù.

Non sò se mi sono spiegato correttamente.

Comunque grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *devesh wrote:*   

> Non sò se mi sono spiegato correttamente.

   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Questo lo dovrei dire io...  :Mad:   secondo (ed ultimo) avviso.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Quante c***o di volte devo chiederti di postare la tua stramaledetta configurazione del piffero, usando i tag come ti ho indicato, dire se hai creato ifpludg.conf o comecavolosichiama e cosa contiene, verificare se wlan blocca o meno il sistema?!

ifplugd ha problemi di compatibilità con alcuni device e va configurato di conseguenza, tutto qui.

Se non ricordo male era qualcosa legato all'opzione -a.

Quindi riempi i seguenti il tag  */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> 

  e leggi la documentazione (i file compressi in /usr/share/doc) e rispondi alle prove che ti ho chiesto non a casaccio.

Se vuoi aiuto.

Tieni conto che ifplud funzionava benissimo ma prima di openrc. Per inciso, avvi il demone o lasci che faccia tutto da solo?

----------

